# Electric only power drawbar?



## bshughe (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi guys I'm a newbie (still in school, I graduate in may) I have been researching mills and accessories for a while so I can get the right one for me for my shop.

Any ways I am doubly screwed not only am I vertically challenged but I was hurt in a car accident and I have trouble with steps and reaching above my shoulders so the draw-bar causes me issues when changing tools.  Which causes me to some times use what ever tool is in the collet rather than the right tool.  So I have been looking at power draw-bar setups I'm planning on a variable speed mill so I don't have to bother with belts to change the speed but I want a vertical knee mill like a 9X49.  

I don't have a shop air compressor and I really didn't want one because of the space and noise.

All of the power draw-bar setups I have found are air powered, are there any all electric models?

Anybody got a suggestion or a DIY design?   

Thanks guys


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't know of a commercial electric power drawbar, but the way some are built, you could take a 12 volt 1/2" impact wrench instead of the 3/8" butterfly impact they all seem to use. It would be a good project, and I imagine could be done. You'd have to come up with a 12 VDC power supply heavy enough to run it, but that wouldn't be too hard. A remote pendant control, and presto, a remote power drawbar!


----------



## Highpower (Oct 10, 2011)

Hope you are ready for some sticker shock.  

http://grizzly.com/products/Electric-Power-Drawbar/H8368


----------



## Kennyd (Oct 10, 2011)

I suggest you look into a ER collet type system for the mill, that would limit needing to use the drawbar. Something like this: http://www.tools4cheap.net/proddetail.php?prod=er32


----------



## cjsamples (Oct 10, 2011)

*ebay always has another way to do things.*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/POWER-DRAWB...709?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c699929d

This guy has a pretty good idea. I bet if you contacted them they could make something from an electric impact for you. Or atleast this will give you a good idea to get started.


----------



## bshughe (Oct 10, 2011)

Highpower you weren't kidding about sticker shock.  That is a bit rich especially when that is a 1/4 of the price of some of mills I have looked at.

I like the Er collet chucks though, but do the hold as securely and accurately as just using the R8 collets?

Thanks guys I may have to attack one of those electric impact wrenches and see what I can come up with.  I'd rather spend the 900 bones on tooling and steel if I can rig something else up.

Thanks the responses guys.


----------



## Davo J (Oct 10, 2011)

A guy over on CNC zone built one out of a electric impact gun from HF.

Just had a quick look and here it is
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/benchtop_machines/99601-electric_impact_wrench_auto_drawbar.html

Dave


----------



## Highpower (Oct 11, 2011)

bshughe said:


> I like the Er collet chucks though, but do the hold as securely and accurately as just using the R8 collets?


 Probably _more so_, from what I understand. (Haven't used them myself.) But you will still need to deal with locking the spindle and wrenching on the collet nut to change tools. I've got the same type of problem reaching above my shoulder on the left side. Reaching for the spindle brake can be a real pain at times. _Literally! _



> Thanks guys I may have to attack one of those electric impact wrenches and see what I can come up with.


One thing you will want to do is to make a retaining plate for your drawbar to make it "captive" in the mill head. It should only be able to be pulled up about .050" before it hits the plate. You won't be able to remove the drawbar from the mill without removing that plate. But that is what will "pop" the collet or tool from the spindle when you power on the impact gun. No need for a mallet or manhandling the impact gun to break the R8 taper in order to change tools. Just a little tip....


----------

